# Asi torturaron vivo a un hombre en zgz ligandoselo en Badoo (NORUEGOS)



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

EL CRIME DE BADOO
*Banda de Badoo: "Lo mantuvieron dos días moribundo y el tercero, aún con vida, lo enterraron" *
Ella Venezolana,los amigos de Santi cobrando paguita de refugiada 717€ ....... Y el amego dame un cegarro espero que no lo hagan pasar por mena.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Feb 2022)

Si es que cuando se piensa con la poya más que con la cabeza ya se sabe


----------



## MAESE PELMA (15 Feb 2022)

como experto en badoo puedo deciros que ese tipo de cosas se ven venir a lo lejos. lo que pasa es que hay gente muy subnormal que no se cuida.


----------



## Covid-8M (15 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> como experto en badoo



Cuentenos mas.
Yo me la he jugado mas de una vez. Eso de mezclar peligro y sexo tiene algo me nutre. Tampoco hay que fliparse por uno que acabe mal


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Si es que cuando se piensa con la poya más que con la cabeza ya se sabe



Y cuando se vota con la polla más que que con la cabeza ya se sabe también.


----------



## Kluster (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Manteka (15 Feb 2022)

Las bandas nórdicas están a tope


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> como experto en badoo puedo deciros que ese tipo de cosas se ven venir a lo lejos. lo que pasa es que hay gente muy subnormal que no se cuida.



Hombre si llamas y te contesta un dominicano pues igual sí que sospechas pero en este caso tenían una mujer gancho. Estas cosas dan que pensar: cuántos de los cientos de desaparecidos que hay cada año serán casos de estos? Hay que andarse con cuidado


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

A mi lo que me jode que la hagan refugiada,sin más y que cobre más que mi abuela de pension y el otro con un monton de antecedentes que siga aqui y su familia támbien.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Ingenieros Pagapensiones.


----------



## antiglobalista (15 Feb 2022)

yo en mi epoca de soltero,lo mas raro que me paso,es que la tipa con el juego del "tengo las llaves no sales de mi casa" me percate que guardo las llaves en su pantalon y a su derecha habia un rincon donde ponia el calzado y habia una mini hacha



no me acojone,LO SIGUIENTE


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

A mi lo más raro,conecte con una panchita 7/10 que segun me dijo era Ecuatoriana y curraba en el Bon area,me dijo de ir a casa y le dije de quedar en una cafetería le parecio bien,antes de quedar se mete un panchito por el wassap y en la foto de la imagen salia con un perro de estos peligrosos me dijo que era el marido y que me iba a matar,han pasao 3 años y afortundamente sigo aqui de una pieza.
Imaginaos que nos sigue al hostal y me pilla follando con su mujer.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

Siempre que quedo es en una cafeteria despues elijo el hostal y por si las moscas,spray de pimienta y un Karambi.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (15 Feb 2022)

La de problemas que crea el no asumir que uno es feo / viego y que no atrae a chicas jóvenes y guapas...si no te comes un rosco en una de esas redes y un buen dia se interesa por ti un bomboncito, o es un bot ruso o te le quiere jugar, no hay más.


----------



## Alatristeando (15 Feb 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> yo en mi epoca de soltero,lo mas raro que me paso,es que la tipa con el juego del "tengo las llaves no sales de mi casa" me percate que guardo las llaves en su pantalon y a su derecha habia un rincon donde ponia el calzado y habia una mini hacha
> 
> 
> 
> no me acojone,LO SIGUIENTE



Qué miedo colega


----------



## IMPULSES (15 Feb 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Cuentenos mas.
> Yo me la he jugado mas de una vez. Eso de mezclar peligro y sexo tiene algo me nutre. Tampoco hay que fliparse por uno que acabe mal



Tengo un amigo que era escolta en el país Vasco una noche de juerga se ligó a una tipa q acabo drogandolo y robándole la pistola y el efectivo que llevaba encima.....así q no es un caso aislado


----------



## Alatristeando (15 Feb 2022)

"*La pulsera de control telemático* que el acusado llevaba por maltratar a su mujer sirvió para conocer todos sus movimientos" Vamos a tener que llevar una de estas por si acaso


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> EL CRIME DE BADOO
> *Banda de Badoo: "Lo mantuvieron dos días moribundo y el tercero, aún con vida, lo enterraron" *
> Ella Venezolana,los amigos de Santi cobrando paguita de refugiada 717€ ....... Y el amego dame un cegarro espero que no lo hagan pasar por mena.



"Los amigos de Santi"?
Quieres decir que están aquí gracias a él?
No sé si eres tonto o gilipollas.


----------



## El gostoso (15 Feb 2022)

Creía que iba a quedar con una mulata culona y le laminaron, hispanchidad y nuestros niñoz


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode que la hagan refugiada,sin más y que cobre más que mi abuela de pension y el otro con un monton de antecedentes que siga aqui y su familia támbien.



Vamos a encajar como refugiados a medio planeta, desde que no hace falta huir de una guerra.
Refujetas por razones POLÍTICAS , por LTGBI, por maltrato...¡y ahora quieren meter también razones climáticas!

*La condición de refugiado* se reconoce a toda persona que, debido a fundados temores de ser perseguida por motivos de* raza, religión, nacionalidad, opiniones políticas, pertenencia a determinado grupo social, de género u orientación sexual*, se encuentra fuera del país de su nacionalidad y no puede o, a causa de dichos temores, no quiere acogerse a la protección de tal país, o al apátrida que, careciendo de nacionalidad y hallándose fuera del país donde antes tuviera su residencia habitual, por los mismos motivos no puede o, a causa de dichos temores, no quiere regresar a él, y no esté incurso en alguna de las causas de exclusión, denegación o revocación establecidas en la Ley 12/2009, de 30 de octubre, reguladora del Derecho de Asilo y la Protección Subsidiaria.​


----------



## sikBCN (15 Feb 2022)

Yo en San Pedro Sula quede con una y luego queria pillar un taxi de su confianza, le dije bye bye...que Gili no soy.

Una del Tinder.

Y en Morelia, México,otra también me quería hacer el lío y bye bye. Paso.


----------



## operator (15 Feb 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Hombre si llamas y te contesta un dominicano pues igual sí que sospechas pero en este caso tenían una mujer gancho. Estas cosas dan que pensar: cuántos de los cientos de desaparecidos que hay cada año serán casos de estos? Hay que andarse con cuidado



Hombre pero se queda en un sitio civilizado para tantear el terreno


----------



## Tengo razón (15 Feb 2022)

Esto me llama muchísimo la atención


> La acusación, a cargo de la letrada Estefanía Rojo, quiere, de entrada, que la pareja sea condenada a *prisión permanente revisable, pero para eso el jurado tendrá que dar por probado que formaban una banda organizada,* pues el Código Penal recoge ese castigo para quienes cometen el delito de asesinato como grupo criminal formado por más de dos personas. En este caso, debe demostrarse que intervinieron más personas en el crimen



¿Cómo es posible que esta clase de crímenes no tengan prisión permanente revisable?
No desmerezco que se la metan a quienes matan a un niño o los que violan a una mujer y luego la mata. Pero aquí hablamos de un tío que torturaron durante 3 días y enterraron vivo. ¿Cómo es posible que no le puedan pedir la prisión permanente?


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (15 Feb 2022)

Aquí la legislación propuesta en el Antiguo Testamento es la única solución:

Tendrían que estar cavando su tumba ya, que asco.

DEP pobre hombre


----------



## baifo (15 Feb 2022)

Quedar con sudacas es peligroso tanto si eres viego como si eres goven, puedes salir enfangado tanto a corto plazo como a largo plazo , mejor cascarse una paja y si ves que no da te cascas dos.


----------



## Pio Pio (15 Feb 2022)

Follar se ha convertido en un acto de riesgo, en mis años de joven se follaba con nacionales y sin ningún peligro. 
Menuda mierda de país está quedando, y aún queda margen para ir a peor.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que la mujer china propietaria de Badoo puso la identificación por foto obligatoria (especialmente para hombres) para evitar aparte agresiones y violaciones y asesinatos de mujeres, pero SOBRE TODO, las tácticas de "depredador sexual", en las que un hombre queda con mujeres para solo follarlas (ellas deben de estar ahí para casarse vírgenes y de blanco en un altar ante dios, supongo).

Así están identificados PREVIAMENTE todos los maltratadores y asesinos de mujeres.
Hija de la gran puta china.









Meet New People on Badoo, Make Friends, Chat, Flirt


Badoo - chat, date and meet with people all over the world. Join our community and make new friends in your area.




badoo.com




*Profile Verification*

 
How do I photo verify?  
Verifying your profile helps to prove to other users that you’re a real person, making it easier to make friends and potential matches.
To get verified, just visit your profile and scroll to 'Get verified', or tap the verified by photo badge on another member's profile to launch the photo verification process. You'll then be prompted to take a selfie matching the random pose on the screen. 
Then, within a few minutes, our moderation team will review your submission and either confirm or deny your photo. Once it's confirmed, you'll have a verified badge next to your name on your profile to show the Badoo community that you're a verified member! 
*Why am I being asked to photo verify? *
Badoo is determined to stamp out fake profile registrations, which is why we've introduced photo verification; together with our other methods of verification, this will help stop fake profiles for good.
If you've been asked to photo verify, you'll need to complete this process before you can continue using Badoo as usual. It only takes a couple of minutes - simply follow the instructions that you’re shown on the screen. You won’t be able to use existing photos from your gallery; you will need to take a new photo to pass verification.
We’ll then use a combination of automated and human moderation processes to verify that you’re a real person and that your photos match your verification photo. We'll also use this process to verify that you’re over 18 years old. Don't worry - this photo won't appear on your profile and it won't be visible to any of your profile visitors.
You’ll find more information about how we store and process your verification details over on our Privacy Policy. 
If you have any issues with the process, let us know by reaching out to our friendly Customer Care team.

Que se pudran solas las desgraciadas que merodean por Badoo.
Encima ahí siempre hubo solo despojos.


----------



## reconvertido (15 Feb 2022)

baifo dijo:


> Quedar con sudacas es peligroso tanto si eres viego como si eres goven, puedes salir enfangado tanto a corto plazo como a largo plazo , mejor cascarse una paja y si ves que no da te cascas dos.



Es de primero de crápula.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> los amigos de Santi cobrando paguita de refugiada 717€ ....... Y el amego dame un cegarro espero que no lo hagan pasar por mena.



Con Santi, cadena perpetua para ambos. Y expulsión de sus familiares ilegales.
Con tu PSOE, a los 2 años en la calle, con paro, paguita y reunificación familiar.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Feb 2022)

Refugiados Venezolanos jajajajajaja

¿Refugiados de que? Esos nos los ha colado la derecha monguer.

En Venezuela no hay refugiados, hay cobardes y vagos que pasan de combatir al PSUV, por eso el PSUV comanda la nacion, porque el resto son mariconadas cobardes cobrapaguitas.

No deberia existir obligacion alguna de acogida, los problemas de las naciones se deben arreglar en las naciones, con guerras civiles, terrorismo o lo que haga falta, pero no puedes obligarme a hacerme cargo de tus decisiones de mierda.


----------



## Lord Osis (15 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A mi lo más raro,conecte con una panchita 7/10 que segun me dijo era Ecuatoriana y curraba en el Bon area,me dijo de ir a casa y le dije de quedar en una cafetería le parecio bien,antes de quedar se mete un panchito por el wassap y en la foto de la imagen salia con un perro de estos peligrosos me dijo que era el marido y que me iba a matar,han pasao 3 años y afortundamente sigo aqui de una pieza.
> Imaginaos que nos sigue al hostal y me pilla follando con su mujer.



Era una estafa, te intentan acojonar y luego te piden dinero para no atizarte. Algo pasó que no terminaron de hacer el paripé.


----------



## Segismunda (15 Feb 2022)

Menuda paja te hiciste, uhmmm... gostosa criminalidade. Eu sou favorável!


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Era una estafa, te intentan acojonar y luego te piden dinero para no atizarte. Algo pasó que no terminaron de hacer el paripé.



Utilizo un movil con tarjeta prepago para los ligues en Badoo o Tinder,lo apague y los bloquee.No suelo dar datos de donde vivo ni nada hasta no follarmela,luego me pase por el Bon area donde dice que trabajaba y si estaba de cajera.
Por ahora todo bien llevo unas 10 en 2 años,y lo normal sacarte dinero,pero follas.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Cuentenos mas.
> Yo me la he jugado mas de una vez. Eso de mezclar peligro y sexo tiene algo me nutre. Tampoco hay que fliparse por uno que acabe mal



La tipa le decia de quedar en un poligono industrial. Vamos, una cita romantica como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Con Santi, cadena perpetua para ambos. Y expulsión de sus familiares ilegales.
> Con tu PSOE, a los 2 años en la calle, con paro, paguita y reunificación familiar.



Uy dos años!! En un año pueden estar en la calle, y afiliarse a Vox para ser otra mascota como el negro de Vox.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> macostas como el negro de Vox.



Vale más ese negro, que todos los rojos del país fuera de la cuneta.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Vale más ese negro, que todos los rojos del país fuera de la cuneta.



Estas pensando en su polla no??? Jajajajaja


----------



## Viviendo Digno (15 Feb 2022)

Prisión permanente revisable? Como contribuyente EXIJO pena capital para esta gente. Me niego a mantenerlos de por vida en una cárcel.


----------



## CocoVin (15 Feb 2022)

Importas tercer mundo, tienes tercer mundo.

Dicen los investigadores que se asombran...

Pues no les queda nada por ver..


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Feb 2022)

La brisa de los fiordos los vuelve muy locos.


----------



## Don Vito (15 Feb 2022)

Los mejores, los más preparados...


----------



## Smoker (16 Feb 2022)

Quién folla pagando....


----------



## vagodesigner (16 Feb 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Cuentenos mas.
> Yo me la he jugado mas de una vez. Eso de mezclar peligro y sexo tiene algo me nutre. Tampoco hay que fliparse por uno que acabe mal



Joder que si nvtre... 
A mí que me gusta el riesgo y moverme por el mundillo de las subculturas mezclado con unos ciegazos terribles, hay veces (pocas) que se ponen a tiro situaciones de pelicula y tiras palante por ver qué pasa.


----------



## mikiflush (16 Feb 2022)

La regla nº 1 de badoo es borrar el perfil.

La nº 2, si eres tan estúpido de seguir en esa subred de putas y guarras, es ignorar a las no nacionales. Y de las nacionales, ignorar a las chonis, analfabetas, etnianas y seres similares.

La 3º es irse a un hotel en transporte público y no dar nunca datos personales. No llevar nunca tu coche para que no te puedan identificar. Y tener a mano penicilina para después del revolcón, que fijo te van a pegar una venérea.

Por supuesto, después del contacto, desaparecer y no repetir.


----------



## Chocochomocho (16 Feb 2022)

Por una hispanidad fuerte y unida.


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Feb 2022)

"Lady Machetes" dice que son españoles.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Feb 2022)

Me nutre muchísimo. La pena es que no pasen estas cosas más a menudo a los mierdasecas que se meten ahí, merecido lo tiene por manginazo y por huelebragas.

*¡QUE SE JODA!*


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (16 Feb 2022)

No estoy seguro si es coincidencia, pero en Nigeria, existe un culto de magia negra llamado Badoo, asesinan a las personas mientras duermen con una piedra, usan su sangre para rituales, hombres, mujeres y niños han sido sus victimas.


----------



## Roberto Malone (16 Feb 2022)

¿La gente sigue metiéndose en esas mierdas?. Joder.

En el año 2000, un amiguete y yo quedamos con unas chicas por el IRC. Nos dijeron que eran dos rubiones y una morenaza.

Cuando llegamos al punto de reunión (vía cercanías), nos estaban esperando dos chicas bastante feas y un cetáceo del Atlántico sur. Como éramos (y somos) gente decente, nos quedamos hablando con ellas un rato, pero poco más.

Ahí aprendí que por Internet te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A mi lo más raro,conecte con una panchita 7/10 que segun me dijo era Ecuatoriana y curraba en el Bon area,me dijo de ir a casa y le dije de quedar en una cafetería le parecio bien,antes de quedar se mete un panchito por el wassap y en la foto de la imagen salia con un perro de estos peligrosos me dijo que era el marido y que me iba a matar,han pasao 3 años y afortundamente sigo aqui de una pieza.
> Imaginaos que nos sigue al hostal y me pilla follando con su mujer.



A mi tambien me dijo una ucraniana, precisamente ahora que estan de moda que el novio le habia quitado una foto mia y la guardaba con recelo para ver si un dia me cogia por la calle y me linchaba, estuve mucho tiempo quedando con esa muchacha, al novio lo he visto varias veces y ni sabe quien soy ni pollas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Feb 2022)

baifo dijo:


> Quedar con sudacas es peligroso tanto si eres viego como si eres goven, puedes salir enfangado tanto a corto plazo como a largo plazo , mejor cascarse una paja y si ves que no da te cascas dos.



Quedar con cualquier tía es peligroso. Son todas igual de hijas de puta, da igual que sean sudacas o esquimales.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Feb 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿La gente sigue metiéndose en esas mierdas?. Joder.
> 
> En el año 2000, un amiguete y yo quedamos con unas chicas por el IRC. Nos dijeron que eran dos rubiones y una morenaza.
> 
> ...



Nosotros nos ibamos, pero igual que nos salia ese tipo de mujer que mencionas tambien nos salian muchas normalitas y alguna que otra muy potente.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (16 Feb 2022)

Buff que morbo


----------



## ashe (16 Feb 2022)

La magia del sistema vigente creado por gente de fuera que importa gente de fuera..

Yo no me quejo de lo que hacen estos intrusos, sino de que no se les eche a ostia limpia que es lo que toca hacer


----------



## circonita (16 Feb 2022)

No es coña. Cada día desaparecen 3 personas de las que nunca más se vuelve a saber. Así que imaginad cuanto de los que no aparecen nunca más que vendrían a ser como unos 1.000 y poco al año, son víctimas de estas cosas.

Al notas de la noticia se le pudo encontrar gracias a que curiosamente llevaba un GPS por un asunto de violencia de género o algo así, pero vamos, que fue una casualidad entre decenas de miles el que permitió localizar su cuerpo, si no, lo mismo es otro más que desaparece y que por ser mayor de edad nadie mueve un dedo en buscarle, porque denuncias de desapariciones hay todos los años decenas de miles y si la policía tuviese que investigar todas las denuncias que en su inmensa mayoría se solucionan solas, porque el desaparecido termina apareciendo, no habría policía en España para investigar tanta desaparición, por lo tanto, olvídate si caes un un asunto de estos que alguien vaya a buscarte, porque si no es tu propia familia, nadie va a mover un dedo para localizarte, ya que solo eres uno más de los miles y miles que desaparecen y como en la mayoría de los casos vuelven a aparecer, la policía no sabe si tú eres de esos que vuelves a aparecer unos días o semanas después o eres de los pocos de los que no se vuelve a saber nada nunca más.


----------



## Antisocialista (16 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y cuando se vota con la polla más que que con la cabeza ya se sabe también.



Claro, siempre es culpa del hombre. Gracias por recordarnos lo que nos repiten 24/7


----------



## gpm (16 Feb 2022)

Que son inmigrantes....


Ahora entiendo el silencio informativo


@xicomaIo @xicomalo @Solidario García @dabuti vais a dar la cara alguna puta vez hijos de la gran puta.


O sois como podemos en Castilla y León y en Galicia que solo contesta uno


----------



## spica22 (16 Feb 2022)

Es un crimen muuuy común de mujeres de Venezuela y Colombia, en menor medida R Dominicana también. Se lo hacen a hombres en esos países especialmente turistas que son incautos. Busquen en noticias hay muchísimas. 

Creo que con esas mujeres lo que mejor funciona es pagar una cantidad comun x sexo sin expectativa de relación así se le pone una barrera de tiempo y económica (la mayoría no tiene moral sexual y se prostituyen facilmente) , jamás llevarlas a tu casa porque te dan una droga y te desvalijan en el peor de los casos te descuartizan. Siempre en hoteles y lugares públicos. No confiar, no tomar cosas raras, saber defensa personal. 

Es una lástima lo que le pasó a este hombre pero es algo clásico si Colombia y Venezuela no son la mecá del turismo sexual del mundo es solo por la violencia, el crimen y que no son gente de fiar.


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode que la hagan refugiada,sin más y que cobre más que mi abuela de pension y el otro con un monton de antecedentes que siga aqui y su familia támbien.



La culpa de eso la tenemos nosotros mismos. Si al primero que le hubiese aprobado una ayuda con el dinero de los demás se hubiese matado, los demás no hubiesen hecho lo mismo. Pero le hemos dejar que jueguen con el dinerito que no es suyo, y eso es peligroso no, lo siguiente.


----------



## zirick (16 Feb 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Que son inmigrantes....
> 
> 
> Ahora entiendo el silencio informativo
> ...



Luego está el rogelio multicuenta que siempre acaba las respuestas con un "ANDA QUE?"
Muy recomendable aplicar el ignore con él.


----------



## CommiePig (16 Feb 2022)

asesinos de raza innombrable


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> EL CRIME DE BADOO
> *Banda de Badoo: "Lo mantuvieron dos días moribundo y el tercero, aún con vida, lo enterraron" *
> Ella Venezolana,los amigos de Santi cobrando paguita de refugiada 717€ ....... Y el amego dame un cegarro espero que no lo hagan pasar por mena.



¿Amigos de Santi?. ¿Te puedes explicar o solo eres otro saquito de mierda? (aun no se si roja o azulada)


----------



## Jonny Favourite (16 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> La de problemas que crea el no asumir que uno es feo / viego y que no atrae a chicas jóvenes y guapas...si no te comes un rosco en una de esas redes y un buen dia se interesa por ti un bomboncito, o es un bot ruso o te le quiere jugar, no hay más.



Amen. 

Nadie asume que es pobre,feo ,tonto o todo a la vez


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Subnormal. Vete a chuparle el ojete al mongolo de Canduela o al cretino de gitAndrino a la carcel. 

HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## Javito Putero (16 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> EL CRIME DE BADOO
> *Banda de Badoo: "Lo mantuvieron dos días moribundo y el tercero, aún con vida, lo enterraron" *
> Ella Venezolana,los amigos de Santi cobrando paguita de refugiada 717€ ....... Y el amego dame un cegarro espero que no lo hagan pasar por mena.



la cantidad de falso refugee que hay cobrando pagueta y encima trabajando es vroootal.


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Feb 2022)

Hijosdeputas allende los mares... mientras tanto:

VOX vuelve a vincular extranjeros y delincuencia y el Congreso rechaza su PNL de endurecer el acceso al DNI - Política - Ceuta al Día - diario digital de Ceuta (ceutaldia.com)


----------



## Culozilla (16 Feb 2022)

Solo puedo decir…


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Feb 2022)

"badoo"

¿aún existe eso? jajajaja.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Feb 2022)

Es peligroso ser demasiado ingenuo e inocente en este vida. A mi me ha pasado cuando he conocido alguna tía muy buena que se veía muy interesada e impaciente por quedar conmigo que ha empezado a sonarme automáticamente el sentido arácnido. Incluso en algún caso al final he pasado de quedar y todo por no cuadrarme la situación. Ya no por miedo a que te pueda pasar algo, que también, sino porque piensas que te va a pedir dinero o intentar aprovecharse de ti de cualquier manera. Hoy día que cualquier tía del montón te mira por encima del hombro y le tienes que rogar y estar detrás de ella un mes para poder quedar, resulta sospechoso cuando una tía que está muy bien y que podría tener a cualquiera te dice de quedar a los cinco minutos o más aún que empiece a hacerte insinuaciones sexuales.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Vivan los toros . 

A la mierda los muerde almohadas que solo ven judios everywhere.

Vox no necesita tontopollas fachosos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Feb 2022)

Hay que tener mucho ojo... porque actualmente en España hay gente de todos los lugares del planeta mezclada, revuelta, legal, semilegal o ilegalmente y muchos de ellos (hombres y mujeres) provienen de paises donde la vida vale 0 y que han podido ver barbaridades que les han insensibilizado completamente y ante la necesidad de dinero no dudarian ni un instante en extorsionar o matar o cualquier cosa.

Sobre todo gente de cierta edad, físico y apariencia... deben de mantener la lógica y el sentido común alertas: ¿Si estoy gordo, calvo y soy feo? ¿Realmente esta chavala o chaval buenorro/buenorra quier algo conmigo desinteresadamente?

Yo las locuras que hacía en los inicios del ciberligoteo (que tenia 20 y tantos) (chats, foros, IRC-HISPANO) previo a las apps y al smartphone, no las haría ahora NI DE COÑA.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Te sigo viendo subnormal. No sabes ni apretar el boton del ignore tontopollas.


----------



## estertores (16 Feb 2022)

Sobre todo hay que tener cuidado con las tías que están mal de la cabeza, a la mínima te la lían de la forma menos pensada.


----------



## 917 (16 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "badoo"
> 
> ¿aún existe eso? jajajaja.



Existió.
Era la web de ligues mas tirada y denigrante que había. Naturalmente, gratis....sórdida la han calificado antes...


----------



## bigmaller (16 Feb 2022)

Jose antonio delgado. El informatico vasco.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Refugiados Venezolanos jajajajajaja
> 
> ¿Refugiados de que? Esos nos los ha colado la derecha monguer.
> 
> ...



Para que te den la condición de asilo el gobierno de tu país debe tratar de matarte o encarcelarte.

No vale decir que no te gusta Maduro.

Leopoldo López por ejemplo podría someterse a esa posibilidad, pero no cualquiera por el hecho de ser venezolano.

Esta es una delincuente común sobre la que Nicolás Maduro obviamente no tenía ni conocimiento ni interés si quiera para escupirle a la cara.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (16 Feb 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Para que te den la condición de asilo el gobierno de tu país debe tratar de matarte o encarcelarte.
> 
> No vale decir que no te gusta Maduro.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos supuestos amenazados ¿Como se comprueban que esas amenazas son reales? ¿Como se demuestra que de verdad uno es un represaliado politico y no un delincuente comun?

Eso tiene mas agujeros que un colador.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hay muchos supuestos amenazados ¿Como se comprueban que esas amenazas son reales? ¿Como se demuestra que de verdad uno es un represaliado politico y no un delincuente comun?
> 
> Eso tiene mas agujeros que un colador.



Pero tu en serio te piensas que semejante analfabeta ramera va a estar amenazada por Maduro?

Los mangantes no tienen ideología. Les chupa un huevo la derecha, la izquierda, la diagonal o la curva.

Son seres egoístas sobre los que les importa cero todo. A lo sumo lo que pueden hacer es aprovecharse. 

Si un ratero cubano o venezolano ve que puede pirarse al primer mundo a delinquir más y mejor y le dices que para eso tiene que llorar de Maduro lo hace. Y si le dices que para ello tiene que mamarle la polla a Maduro también lo hace. Y si a un ratero alemán de 1935 le dices que denuncie a Hitler en Londres para darse mejor vida lo hace. Y si Hitler le dice que diga "Heil Hitler" y le deja robar el tío lo dice. 

A ver si te vas a pensar que las autoridades son tontas y no pueden ver a las claras quien es quien y a ver si te crees que en una investigación no todo cae, y un caso así cae en cinco minutos de interrogatorio.

Luego deberías saber, que fuera de Maduros o Maduras, los latinoamericanos se pasean por España como Pedro por su casa desde la época de Aznar. Olvídate de con papeles o sin papeles. Ellos vienen cuando y como les sale de la polla y se quedan si les sale de la polla.

Y si aun no te has dado cuenta de eso después de 25 años tienes un problema.


----------



## Anka Motz (16 Feb 2022)

En ese asesinato, venezolana y marroquí!!

En este otro, rumana y marroquí!!!!









Detenido en Italia el presunto autor del asesinato del profesor de Logroño


El crimen, ocurrido en febrero de 2020, conmovió a la sociedad riojana, pues el docente jubilado era muy conocido y querido en la comunidad educativa




www.elcorreo.com






Nos vienen los mejores...


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A mi lo que me jode que la hagan refugiada,sin más y que cobre más que mi abuela de pension y el otro con un monton de antecedentes que siga aqui y su familia támbien.



Ya sabes, si llevan pulserita de españa, son tus EMMANOS


----------



## Chapapote1 (16 Feb 2022)

El último al que mataron vivía en mi barrio e iba al bar Paco de la zona. Esto ya fue noticia en el foro y dio mucho qué hablar. Al último que mataron era un cincuentón calvo y divorciado. Le hizo caso una mujer mucho más joven (pero extranjera) y no se dio cuenta del percal. Le querían robar el coche, se resistió y lo mataron. O mejor dicho, lo enterraron todavía vivo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Feb 2022)

No os metáis en esas web de ligue, que están llenas de mafias y asesinos en serie. Incluido Grindr. Quedáis avisados los gays del foro también.



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y cuando se vota con la polla más que que con la cabeza ya se sabe también.



¿Insinúas que a Sánchez le han votado en masa gays y no charos repugnantes? Porque si lo dices por Ayuso, la votaron en masa mujeres e incluso la comunidad LGTB.



Dr.Nick dijo:


> Hombre si llamas y te contesta un dominicano pues igual sí que sospechas pero en este caso tenían una mujer gancho. Estas cosas dan que pensar: cuántos de los cientos de desaparecidos que hay cada año serán casos de estos? Hay que andarse con cuidado



Extranjeras = trampa.


----------



## antiglobalista (16 Feb 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Qué miedo colega





5 dias despues cuando me percate que no estaba muy zumbada,me la trinque y carretera y manta jjajajaja


las madrileñas estan zumbadas jajajajaj


----------



## Alatristeando (16 Feb 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> 5 dias despues cuando me percate que no estaba muy zumbada,me la trinque y carretera y manta jjajajaja
> 
> 
> las madrileñas estan zumbadas jajajajaj



Da un poco de miedo pensar la de locas con cara linda que nos hemos podido encontrar en la vida. Menos mal que lo podemos contar.


----------



## antiglobalista (16 Feb 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Da un poco de miedo pensar la de locas con cara linda que nos hemos podido encontrar en la vida. Menos mal que lo podemos contar.




merecio la pena.como follan las madrileñas (soy sevillano)



me follado 3 madrileñas y son super top follando....


----------



## Barruno (16 Feb 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Muerto no creo que le puedan torturar…



Le enterraron vivo.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Feb 2022)

Lo del coche es lo más difícil de entender. En este asunto nadie es muy inteligente. Al tío lo secuestran y le ven la pulsera y no huyen de él. Luego intentan vender el coche sin papeles y un gilipollas se lo compra, les da la mitad de la pasta y ni siquiera comprueba en la DGT los datos. Más tarde se va a pedir responsabilidades a uno que vive a cientos de Km. con el que no tuvo ningún trato. 

Quizá todo esto venga de que se trata de delincuentes tercermundistas, donde todo esto es habitual. Carne de cañón que raramente llega vivo a la madurez en esos paises y que aquí se sienten seguros y protegidos por los servicios sociales.


----------

